# Sig pro 2022 anyone?



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi folks! im new around here and have some questions about a new gun i just picked up. the sig 2022 9mm. im learning that some have LCI and some don't? from what im finding out there is no real reason for this randomness.... but maybe im wrong. in either case that does not bother me because i think that maybe it would be in the sight picture... any thoughts or info on this gun would be great. 

mine came brand new with two 15rd mags and a free sig laser for 399.99

I do believe this is a great gun for not much money


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

um, multiple posts of the same question is just annoying and may cause people to put a hex on your gun


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

well i don't want that right!! didn't know that many post on this topic were out there....

i did post it in the wrong spot the first time by accident.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> um, multiple posts of the same question is just annoying and may cause people to put a hex on your gun





bronx79 said:


> well i don't want that right!!


i seen it done, how else do you explain all these "perfect" glocks, kimbers and hk's that keep giving their owners troubles???


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

bronx79 said:


> Hi folks! im new around here and have some questions about a new gun i just picked up. the sig 2022 9mm. im learning that some have LCI and some don't? from what im finding out there is no real reason for this randomness.... but maybe im wrong. in either case that does not bother me because i think that maybe it would be in the sight picture... any thoughts or info on this gun would be great.
> 
> mine came brand new with two 15rd mags and a free sig laser for 399.99
> 
> I do believe this is a great gun for not much money


I had a SIG 2022 in .40 S&W, and it ran fine for me. I had the gun for about two years and then went on to something that was a little easier to CC. They are, in my humble opinion, pretty good pistols and I am sure it will run good for you. Happy shooting.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Running here: *http://www.handgunforum.net/sig-sauer/28807-sig-pro-2022-anyone.html*


----------

